# Another day another Owl



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

Man it just never quits this spring, in addition to the 10 Great Horned Owls below we got 3 more babies that had their tree blow down in the winds, so now we have 13 babies GHOs.

NAB 










Plus we took in this fellow, he's a Peregrine Falcon, he was down on the ground and sick, too weat to fly, and the dogs were chasing him, probably got a poisened mouse or something. He's OK now - month or two and he will be good to go again.










These guys have very pretty wing patterns.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

When it rains.. .you now have a bakers dozen of GH Owl's, they are so adorable and just too cute sitting in the pool, with all those eyes staring. 

The falcon is gorgious.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a full house you have! Those owls are adorable but the falcon is a real beauty. So fierce looking!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Those pictures are wonderful and how lucky you are to have some experience with these different type of birds. They are really pretty and thank you for sharing...c.hert


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Once again, you and Nancy have your hands FULL!!

They will do JUST GREAT in your care!!

Many thanks for showing such wonderful pictures of birds that many of us will never see up close and personal!

SENDING OUR BEST HEALING THOUGHTS WITH LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES

AND, as always, look forward to UPDATES! 

Shi and the gang


----------

